# Guess the movie line



## claymud

Heres a new game Idea, everyone loves movies and theres always that one line that you rember from a movie. Well try and guess the movie the line came from. Whoever guesses right gets to go. 
Its so simpal you could probly get the rules from the tital...

Heres the first one, I'll make it easy.

Can you fly this plan?

Shirley you can't be serious.

I am... and don't call me Shirley.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Airplane! Man, I love that movie!


----------



## claymud

There ya go! first try. I got the don't call me sherly edtion for christmas. You'r turn Tipo


----------



## TipoDeemin

Okay! Here's a line from a movie I just barely watched for the first time:

"You get a job. You become the job."


----------



## dougspaulding

The great Peter Boyle said that line in *Taxi Driver*, if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Yep, that's it. Your turn.


----------



## Sinister

Uh, DS, I think it's your turn, bud.


----------



## dougspaulding

I'm going, I'm going - quickest chance I get.


----------



## dougspaulding

"Hmmm . . . well, I think that furnace is lit only every other day, so they have a good sporting chance, haven't they?"


----------



## TipoDeemin

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. I believe this is from the older version, with Gene Wilder--who is golden.


----------



## dougspaulding

You've got a golden ticket - it _is_ *Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory* with the wonderful Gene Wilder!


----------



## TipoDeemin

Gah, I kept thinking "Willy Wonka," but the book was "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory," and I couldn't motivate myself to get up and go find the movie to check.  Oh, well!

Here's my addition to the game:

"Can a heart still break after it's stopped beating?"


----------



## dougspaulding

No fair - I just saw this movie:

"Can a heart still break after it's stopped beating?"
- *Corpse Bride*


----------



## Dr Morbius

I know! I know! It's "Corpse Bri..."


Oh. I guess I gotta be faster...Go, DS!!!


----------



## dougspaulding

"Kill the spare."


----------



## dougspaulding

"Kill the spare."


----------



## TipoDeemin

Hint?


----------



## dougspaulding

This scene is concerning two kids suddenly flung into the presence of a murderer - a murderer who's only interested in having the one kid. He had no need for the other.

This is a recent movie and very popular - any hints about the plot will give it away.

(Hint: as good as the movie is, the novel is even better.)


----------



## Mollins

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire


----------



## dougspaulding

Of course - the line is spoken by Voldemort.


----------



## dougspaulding

Your turn.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Go, Mollins, go!


----------



## Mollins

hahah, i'd forgotten i had replied to this thread 

Erm *thinks*

*Have you ever been karmically bitch-slapped by a six-armed goddess? *


----------



## Mollins

anyone?


----------



## dougspaulding

A clue, pray?


----------



## Mollins

here is a clue.

Swoosie Kurtz was in it


----------



## scarface

bubble boy!! I finally got one. Yeah scarface!!!


----------



## Mollins

hahaha, yeah.

I love that movie.


----------



## scarface

I assume this one is pretty damn easy but I gotta throw it out there.

"We were somewhere around Barstow, on the edge of the desert, when the drugs began to take hold."


----------



## TipoDeemin

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas! Sadly, I've yet to see this movie all the way through.  I always catch little snippets of the middle part of it, and have to run away so that I won't spoil it for myself. It's about damn time I just broke down and rented it.


----------



## scarface

Where the Buffalo Roam is another movie based on Hunter S Thompsons books/life. If you do end up liking Fear and Loathing you should also rent Buffalo. Fear and Loathing always seems to be a either a hit or a complete miss with it viewers. I think it is hilarious and I hope you do too. Let me know what you think. Anyway.......your up. Nice work!! 

RIP GONZO


----------



## TipoDeemin

Thanks for the advice.  My goal is to rent and watch that movie before the week is out.

And my quote:

"Here we go, the world is spinning. When it stops, it's just beginning. Sun comes up, we laugh and we cry. Sun goes down, and then we all die."


----------



## dougspaulding

Almost sounds like something from *Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory*, but I'm going to guess *The Ring*.


----------



## TipoDeemin

You're correct. Samara says it in The Ring.


----------



## dougspaulding

_Two_ great quotes from one movie!

I've always had a problem handling nudity. I like it mind you, but it is troubling--anybody's, even my own. Sometimes, when I'm getting undressed, I almost wish I could leave the room.
-----
I invited my girl to visit me. I sent her a postcard everyday, with a single word on each card. I wrote: "Found a virgin paradise, it's yours, Matthew." Naturally, they were delivered in the wrong order. The message she got was: "Found a virgin, it's paradise, yours Matthew."


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So, if you google it, you lose?

Jeff


----------



## dougspaulding

No - just don't admit to it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It was to easy to do that, so I can't play!

Jeff


----------



## scarface

I say we have a new 'rule'. I agree with FE, It makes it way too easy to Google. An honor system kind of thing between haunters.


----------



## claymud

yeah, I second the motion or however its done, googlings kinda cheap...


----------



## TipoDeemin

Agreed. Having been a Google-er, I can personally attest to the way it kills a game. Never again, Google!


----------



## scarface

Looks like we have a new rule. NO GOOGLE!!! I know, I know how will we know if it was googled. Anwser: We dont!! It is just gonna have to be a trust kinda thing. Looks like Doug is up!!


----------



## dougspaulding

Alright, then; a clue: Michael Caine's character says the lines in this comedy from the eighties.


----------



## dougspaulding

Alright then, another clue: Demi Moore.


----------



## scarface

I might have missed something here but I cant find the line you are refering to. DS could you just post it for me again. Thanks


----------



## Hella

had to go back and look for the quote.... 
I am going to guess Blame it on Rio


----------



## dougspaulding

Two great quotes from one movie!

I've always had a problem handling nudity. I like it mind you, but it is troubling--anybody's, even my own. Sometimes, when I'm getting undressed, I almost wish I could leave the room.
-----
I invited my girl to visit me. I sent her a postcard everyday, with a single word on each card. I wrote: "Found a virgin paradise, it's yours, Matthew." Naturally, they were delivered in the wrong order. The message she got was: "Found a virgin, it's paradise, yours Matthew."

Sorry I missed your question 'Face. I don't know how - I check the board every day. Must be a technical difficulty. I blame the Republicans!

It was originally posted on January 25th, and it _is_ *Blame it on Rio*, Hella. Your turn now.


----------



## Hella

Okay here's one...


"Does Barry Manilow know that you raid his wardrobe?"


----------



## Hella

Here's a clue

a few of the "hollywood brat pack" was in this 1985 movie, one being Emilio Estevez


----------



## Hella

and you would be CORRECT!!

my sister and I used to quote that movie all the time...we were such geeks..lol

your turn now kryptonoff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The Goonies?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If you're giving, I'm a taker!

Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Platoon?

Am I an idiot to think I'm close?

Jeff


----------



## HalloweenRick

28 Days later?


----------



## krypt

no but that hint was from some of one of the actors real life......first real name donald.............


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

invasion of the body snatchers?


----------



## krypt

no..........1978 and P.J. Soles ...........


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Halloween?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"We're on an express elevator to Hell, going down"


----------



## HalloweenRick

Aliens 2?
Hey, by the way Jeff that Mirror Ball Motor just wasn't enough for that tombstone. I've switched to a BBQ Rotesserie motor, and that seems to be doing a better job. I'll email you when I completely finish it.
Rick


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry to hear that 

Must be over the 8 lbs we discussed?

Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ah yeah, you're close enough. 
Aliens.

You're up buddy!!!


----------



## HalloweenRick

Movie Line:
All right, I'm gonna turn over the next card. Concentrate... I want you to tell me what you think it is.

Jeff, it was weird with that motor, at first it would work, then it was like it couldn't handle the weight at all. Perhaps a smaller tombstone, or one that was less thick, but it just wouldn't budge it no matter how I mounted it at the end. I think the BBQ rotesserie motor looks like it will work fine. I'll let you know when I finish it
Thanks again
Rick


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How about "Ghost Busters"


----------



## HalloweenRick

Very Good! You're up!
Rick


----------



## claymud

Ghostbusters?


----------



## Zombie-F

HalloweenRick said:


> Jeff, it was weird with that motor, at first it would work, then it was like it couldn't handle the weight at all. Perhaps a smaller tombstone, or one that was less thick, but it just wouldn't budge it no matter how I mounted it at the end. I think the BBQ rotesserie motor looks like it will work fine. I'll let you know when I finish it
> Thanks again
> Rick


Try to stay on topic guys... if you have prop discussions, please start a thread for them in the right place.


----------



## claymud

DA! Why didn't I see that? Just a observent Teenager


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

OK, here we go...
This is a real easy one....

How do you do it? 
How do you get all your friends to get baptized just so you can make a monster movie?


----------



## dougspaulding

*Ed Wood*, one of my favourite movies of all time!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yes Sir, Also one of my favorites!!
You're up!!


----------



## dougspaulding

"I can handle a sick old woman!"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are we staying in the Horror area or other?


----------



## dougspaulding

Yes - it's a horror movie.

Clue: the greatest horror movie of all time.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, I'm still clueless.
I'll have to wait for some guess's to come in.


----------



## dougspaulding

Correct.


----------



## HalloweenRick

Evil Dead 2 aka Army of Darkness?


----------



## HalloweenRick

Try this one fellas:

I've been to Hamunaptra. 
You swear? 
Every damn day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll give it a try "The Mummy"


----------



## heresjohnny

Oh Man, I actually knew that one!!! I must be getting slow.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well then I guess I need to work on one then 

Jeff


----------



## HalloweenRick

Very good Jeff! You're up!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here we go!!!

"He took my Mr. Zippy patch"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

We'll try this again

"He took my Mr. Zippy patch"

Jeff


----------



## Hella

I have no idea..lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

At least you looked!

Jeff

If this goes another day, Then it looks as though I need to add a clue.


----------



## TipoDeemin

It sounds familiar, but I'm still drawing a blank.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It is a Universal picture....

Jeff


----------



## heresjohnny

Ghostbusters?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

heresjohnny said:


> Ghostbusters?


 Good guess but no


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I guess I needs to put in another clue...

It was done in the 90's....

Jeff


----------



## claymud

What?

I'm gonna guess Godzilla?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

kryptonoff said:


> jeff ........i tried to cheat and still dont know....not saying i cheated before.....if i do cheat i dont post answer......... ones i posted i knew answer.


This sounds like you're feelin' guilty?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

claymud said:


> What?
> 
> I'm gonna guess Godzilla?


Not that one either.
I may need another clue...HMmmm?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

kryptonoff said:


> which 90's? i just plain need to know that zippy patch is driving me insane!


It appears I'm gettin' under your skin


----------



## HalloweenRick

The Haunted Mansion?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Fair enough....

How about a small role...

Dick Miller

That will take some work, I hope.....

Jeff


----------



## RAXL

Gremlins 2: The New Batch?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

RAXL said:


> Gremlins 2: The New Batch?


Good Guess RAXL and indeed Miller was in it but no.

Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok another clue
Director Ernest R. Dickerson

Jeff


----------



## heresjohnny

:voorhees: Okay, I broke down and pulled up a filmography for Dick Miller, went through the movies from the 90's and found the answer. But I cheated and now I can't answer (LOL).


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

heresjohnny said:


> :voorhees: Okay, I broke down and pulled up a filmography for Dick Miller, went through the movies from the 90's and found the answer. But I cheated and now I can't answer (LOL).


That's ok, this has gone long enough....
So what's your answer?


----------



## heresjohnny

Tales from the Crypt Presents Demon Knight.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

heresjohnny said:


> Tales from the Crypt Presents Demon Knight.


Fantastic job heresjohnny!!!

You're up!!!

Jeff


----------



## heresjohnny

My quote is

"And I'm the devil! Now kindly undo these straps."


----------



## TipoDeemin

Sounds like The Exorcist to me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

TipoDeemin said:


> Sounds like The Exorcist to me.


I believe you are right!

Jeff


----------



## heresjohnny

TipoDeemin said:


> Sounds like The Exorcist to me.


You got it TipoDeemin, from my favorite horror flick of all time. Your up!


----------



## TipoDeemin

Here's a super-easy one:

"Survival kit contents check. In them you'll find: one .45 caliber automatic; two boxes of ammunition; four days concentrated emergency rations; one drug issue containing: antibiotics, morphine, vitamin pills, pep pills, sleeping pills, tranquilizer pills; one miniature combination Russian phrase book and bible; one hundred dollars in rubles; one hundred dollars in gold; nine packs of chewing gum; one issue of prophylactics; three lipsticks; three pair a nylon stockings. Shoot, a fellah could have a pretty good weekend in Vegas with all that stuff."


----------



## TipoDeemin

Wow, nobody knows this one?

Well, here's a hint,then. This line was spoken by Slim Pickens.


----------



## HalloweenRick

Dr. Strangelove or How I learned to stop worrying and love the Bomb. I love Peter Sellers!


----------



## TipoDeemin

That's the one! Your go, Rick. 

And hell, yes! Peter Sellers was awesome!


----------



## HalloweenRick

This one should be easy as well:
: Wear your jewels to bed Princess? 
: Yeah... and nothing else. Shock you? 
: Nothing shocks me. I'm a scientist.

Good Luck
Rick


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This is on the tip of my tounge....?

Jeff


----------



## HalloweenRick

Am i going to have to give a hint here???
Short Run


----------



## HalloweenRick

or is it Short Round?


----------



## grapegrl

HalloweenRick said:


> : Wear your jewels to bed Princess?
> : Yeah... and nothing else. Shock you?
> : Nothing shocks me. I'm a scientist.


Banter between Indy and Willie in _*Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom*_


----------



## HalloweenRick

Very good! You're next, grapegrl!


----------



## grapegrl

Okay, here goes...

_You can take a good look at a T-bone by sticking your head up a bull's ass, but wouldn't you rather take the butcher's word for it?_


----------



## TipoDeemin

Tommy Boy!


----------



## grapegrl

You're right, Tipo! I love that movie...damn, I miss Chris Farley.


----------



## TipoDeemin

You and me both. He died way before his time. 

Here's one from a movie that, literally, hits close to home for me:

"And this city was still the same... I mean, look at it! There's nothing going on. That's what I saw when I looked out over the city: nothing. How the Mormon settlers looked upon this valley, and felt that it was the promised land, is beyond me. I don't know, maybe it looked different back then."


----------



## Hella

I had no idea about this line, so I googled it. 
From what I read about it, it looks like it an interesting movie.


----------



## krypt

which movie is it ?ive been reading that quote for awhile now sounds familar....


----------



## TipoDeemin

Hehehe... It's one of my favorite movies. Very clever, very entertaining.

I'll give another hint (I dropped one in my initial posting), and if no one gets it after this, I'll cough up the answer and let the game move on.

The character who speaks this line is called Stevo.


----------



## krypt

ok tipo go again ....i dont think anyones gonna guess it


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I had to google it also....Never seen it...

Jeff


----------



## krypt

ive never even heard of it ............can i take a turn? i have a good one


----------



## TipoDeemin

Right, sorry it took me so long. The movie was SLC Punk. Definitely a good one to check out if you haven't seen it yet.

Kryptonoff, you can go ahead and take the next turn.


----------



## krypt

i came here to chew bubblegum and to kick ass and im all out of bubblegum


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Evil Dead?


----------



## krypt

no.......hint is roddy piper


----------



## HalloweenRick

They Live....


----------



## krypt

they live is correct


----------



## TipoDeemin

That's a classic line, Kryptonoff.  I love that movie.


----------



## krypt

or the brazilian plastic surgen line


----------



## HalloweenRick

I believe you'll find this one difficult...but let's give it a try!!!
Quote:

What do you want with us? Goddamnit, this is *MY* house!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Amityville Horror?

Jeff


----------



## HalloweenRick

You're correct! Wow, I had no idea someone would get that so quickly.
Your turn!
Rick


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, let's turn the clock back a few years...

"It's funny how the colors of the real world only seem really real when you viddy them on the screen"

Jeff


----------



## krypt

how many years? type of movie?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

kryptonoff said:


> how many years? type of movie?


I would say a Sci-Fi Thriller - 70's

Jeff


----------



## HalloweenRick

Logan's Run?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HalloweenRick said:


> Logan's Run?


Good Guess, not a series, though.


----------



## claymud

The only 70's Sci fi movies I can think of would be Star Wars and I think the orginal Battlestar Galataica...?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Grab yourself an orange juice and give it a bit more thought.

Like I mention, not a TV series.


----------



## TipoDeemin

A Clockwork Orange, which, by the way, is fabulous.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

TipoDeemin said:


> A Clockwork Orange, which, by the way, is fabulous.


You got me on a bunt.....
Your turn to pitch!


----------



## claymud

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Like I mention, not a TV series.


The nerdy in me just has to say, It was a movie first before it became a TV series...


----------



## TipoDeemin

A snippet of conversation between two characters:

Dad: Are you afraid? 
[Child nods] 
Dad: Of who? 
Child: You.
Dad: Only demons should fear me... and you're not a demon are you?


----------



## claymud

Little Nikey?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Nope.


----------



## krypt

i know this movie bill paxton plays in it right i cant remember the name of it .....crap! came on tv not long ago on FX i belive .....he was like a religous nut or somthing


----------



## TipoDeemin

Yep, that's the one. C'mon, gimme a name!


----------



## krypt

i have no idea i dont think ive ever heard the name of but ive seen it for sure


----------



## SpectreTTM

Would it be "The Serpent & the Rainbow ?"


----------



## krypt

no i know for a fact its not serpent and the rainbow....i know the movie i just dont know the movie name


----------



## TipoDeemin

Not Serpent and the Rainbow. Kryptonoff obviously knows the movie, so even though he doesn't have the name, I'm gonna give it to him. The movie's called Frailty.  Your go, Krypt!


----------



## krypt

"Santa Claus would pick up a gun to save his best friend."
"Do I look like Santa Claus? Do I look like Santa Claus to you? "


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Bad Santa?


----------



## krypt

FE sorry no.....i gotta drop a clue clue word is JUNGLE


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Tim Allen movie?


----------



## krypt

no but Ernie Reyes Jr. plays in it


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I had to google Reyes, now I can't play 
I wouldn't have guest it anyways.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Never seen that one. Dang! ...Well, it's still your go, Mike.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Alrighty!

"Second shelf is mine. That's where I keep my root beers and my double-thick Oreo cookies. Nobody touches the second shelf but me."


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So funny, I just saw this somewhere or heard it, but can't remember where?


----------



## dougspaulding

Aren't I lucky I just watched *The Lost Boys* again last week! The great Barnard Hughes.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Yep, it's Grandpa from The Lost Boys.


----------



## dougspaulding

He is but one man. One man alone cannot fight the future.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This one sounds fimiliar too. I so suck at this game!

I'll take a shot and say Superman?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey Buddy, I said I suck at this game!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If you say so!

Humans. You're not worth the flesh you're printed on.

This should be an easy one.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oops!
Were you right?
Or did you just guess?


----------



## dougspaulding

kryptonoff said:


> fe come on man its the x-files the movie


Excellent, Mikey! You or Jeff go.


----------



## HalloweenRick

Battlefield Earth? With John Travolta in that Oscar winning role?
Rick


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HalloweenRick said:


> Battlefield Earth? With John Travolta in that Oscar winning role?
> Rick


Good guess Rick, but no. sorry.

Humans. You're not worth the flesh you're printed on.


----------



## TipoDeemin

The Matrix?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Well, is it? Is it??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

TipoDeemin said:


> Well, is it? Is it??


Keep guessing, need a clue?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Definitely need a clue.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Humans. You're not worth the flesh you're printed on.

1995-Universal City Studios


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

kryptonoff said:


> this is killing me i know what it is!lol
> 
> ^
> |
> | well over more.


Hey, you in the back, sit down!


----------



## claymud

I don't think anyones gonna get it now...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The movie was spawned from a tv series.

Humans. You're not worth the flesh you're printed on.


----------



## Sinister

*Tales From the Crypt: The Demon Knight.* One of my favorite movies to watch during the Halloween season (Or any other season for that matter.) :jol: Billy Zane kicked ass in that film.


----------



## Sinister

I know I'm right, so I'm going to go ahead and run with it. This one is easy:

"Dying ain't much of a living, boy."


----------



## Hella

The Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## Sinister

Correctomundo, Hellavugood! It is now your turn.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sinister said:


> *Tales From the Crypt: The Demon Knight.* One of my favorite movies to watch during the Halloween season (Or any other season for that matter.) :jol: Billy Zane kicked ass in that film.


I agree totally! One of my favorites as well!


----------



## Hella

okay here's one for you...

BEEP BEEP Richie! They ALL float down here. When your down here with us, you'll float too!


----------



## Sinister

Tim Curry as Pennywise the Dancing Clown in *Stephen King's IT.* Quite possibly Curry's best role IMHO, and the best thing about that film (or TV mini-series, if you will.)


----------



## Hella

yep you got it, and I so agree about Tim Curry and that role, it was excellent. your turn Sinister :devil:


----------



## Sinister

"I believe your exact words were, 'Here's your damn necklace!'"

This one's a little more difficult, let's see what you guys can do with it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sinister said:


> "I believe your exact words were, 'Here's your damn necklace!'"
> 
> This one's a little more difficult, let's see what you guys can do with it.


Is this part of the game?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Yep, but I have nooo clue what it's from.


----------



## krypt

Game!? can i get a little bit bigger clue please? does Michael douglas play in this movie?


----------



## Hella

okay I have no idea right now either, can we get a clue please?


----------



## claymud

Sinister? Clue please...


----------



## Sinister

Sorry folks! I forgot all about this. Clue you want, a clue you shall have: The flick has an ultra evil bad guy trying to bring Satan to Earth through the power of a collection of stones.:devil:


----------



## claymud

Indiana Jones and The Temple of Doom?


----------



## Sinister

Um...sorry, no.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Would that be Warlock? I've never seen it, but I've read a little about it, and if I remember right, that was the plot line.

And I played the SNES game. Any game that depicts your health by how much skin is still left on your character picture is a-okay by me!


----------



## Sinister

VERY CLOSE! Not *Warlock,* but...!


----------



## krypt

if its not a warlock movie is it a witch movie?


----------



## Sinister

I never said it wasn't a *Warlock* movie, but it is not THAT movie, Krypt. Try again.


----------



## krypt

warlock 2?


----------



## Sinister

Close enough. It's actually *Warlock: The Armageddon.* With that, it is your turn, dude!


----------



## Hella

Warlock: The Armageddon


----------



## Hella

Hey Sinister, we were posting at the same time...lol


----------



## krypt

i was just guessing hella new full title ......i only saw warlock one....maybe it should be hellas turn.........if its cool ill take a turn


----------



## Sinister

Then go ahead, Hella!


----------



## Hella

No Krypt, you go ahead, I know I won't have time the next couple of days to monitor the progress of the thread.


----------



## krypt

ok heres one......
" Ill believe ya when me **** turns purple and smells like rainbow sherbert"


----------



## Hella

okay Krypt, give us a clue please


----------



## roadkill

kryptonoff said:


> ok heres one......
> " Ill believe ya when me **** turns purple and smells like rainbow sherbert"


Captain O'Hagan in Super Troopers???


----------



## krypt

rk is right


----------



## roadkill

Okay - here goes.

"I think we have established that 'Ka kaw ka kaw and tookey tookey do not work".


----------



## krypt

rundown?


----------



## claymud

I KNOW THIS ONE! I saw it at school today and said thats Evolution! one of the funnies movies ever, and its been bugging me all day!

The movie is evolution


----------



## roadkill

Indeed it is Claymud. Your turn!


----------



## claymud

Heres one of my favorits...

Here lyes the body of Mary Lee, died at the age of 103, for 15 years she kept her virginity, not a bad record for this vacinity.


----------



## roadkill

Jaws! Good ol' Quinn! Gotta love a man of such tact!


----------



## claymud

OH!!! not even thirty seconds... and I thought I'd get at least a 'Clue?'... ur up Roadkill.


----------



## roadkill

"At birth, I was cast into a flaming pit of scum forgotten by God"


----------



## roadkill

No guesses?


----------



## BobC

Hell Boy?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Natural Born Killers


----------



## roadkill

Well done Hauntholik.

Your go.


----------



## Hauntiholik

"Digging into the past is forbidden."


----------



## roadkill

Underworld - I do believe


----------



## Hauntiholik

You got it roadkill!


----------



## roadkill

From one of my all-time favorite movies...


"Simply try for one hour to behave like gentlemen."


----------



## Death's Door

I think it's "The Ladykillers". I just saw this movie on one of the premium channels.


----------



## roadkill

DANG Amigo! That was fast! Well done!

Your turn.


----------



## Death's Door

I just saw that movie. I though it was pretty good.

Let's see -

"More docile and controllable, eh? You guys don't get out much."


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ghost Busters?


----------



## Death's Door

Nope


----------



## BobC

Species


----------



## Death's Door

You did it BobC!!!!!

Your turn!!!!!


----------



## BobC

:jol: Ok here we go.


Everything alright? Yep. Two corpses, everything's fine. :jol:


----------



## roadkill

Clue?


----------



## BobC

Yup your turn RoadKill:jol:


----------



## roadkill

Okay - here goes...


"Son, you got a panty on your head."


----------



## roadkill

any guesses?


----------



## dougspaulding

I know this movie - only I don't have time to play. A clue: It's a Coen Brothers film.


----------



## roadkill

It was indeed. Although not a favorite movie of mine it still has some funny lines. It also has "Tex" Cobb in it.


----------



## kevin242

Raising Arizona?


----------



## roadkill

DING DING DING DING!!!

We have a winner!

Your turn.


----------



## kevin242

"Sometimes, you just don't know what you have until it's gone... Promise me you'll never go bungee jumping in Mexico... they just don't have the regulations... [sniff]"


----------



## kevin242

no one?


----------



## TipoDeemin

I don't think I have the right movie, but it was something along this line--comedy movie where a guy was using a story about his fake dead fiance to pick up on chicks. The Wedding Crashers?


----------



## roadkill

I think it _was_ a comedy but I thought it had to do with an annoying guy who kept bugging another guy to be his friend...


----------



## Dr Morbius

*The Cable Guy, Jim Carey*


----------



## kevin242

You got it, Doc! Your turn...


----------



## Dr Morbius

Here's an easy one..

"Red eyes, Red eyes, Red eyes...We weren't expecting to see you again so.._spoon_!"


----------



## Hella

okay Dr M, give me a clue please


----------



## claymud

Paging Dr Morbius, A clue needed in the Movie Line game, Paging Dr Morbius...


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Mystery Men


----------



## Sinister

Is the Empress right, Doc?


----------



## krypt

i looked it up and its right


----------



## Sinister

Well, then Empress, my dear, it is now your turn.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sinister said:


> Well, then Empress, my dear, it is now your turn.


You may have to run with it, I think she'll be very busy this weekend with her event. I don't think she'll be back until Wed?


----------



## Sinister

Okay:

"Don't think! Feeeeellll."


----------



## claymud

I want to say Happy Gilmore...


----------



## Sinister

Sorry Mr. Mud, but you would be wrong. 

I'm not a real fan of Sandler. The stuff he did on *Saturday Night Live* was okay and some of his comedy sketches are funny, but I don't think he carries a movie too well. Better than Martin Short, Rob Schneider and Jim Carrey, yes, but that isn't saying too much.


----------



## Hellrazor

It actually sounds familiar to me, but I cant place my finger on it....


----------



## Sinister

Think about what happens when the Shaolin Temple is disgraced, what reprocussions take place. I know that's a broad generalization and the plot to every last Kung-Fu movie ever made, but this is one of the most popular ones.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Enter the Dragon...
I don't know how I missed this?


----------



## Sinister

You're quite right, FE. Your turn.  

"Man...you come right out of a comic book!"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"Hell is only a word. The reality is much, much worse."


----------



## claymud

I want to say... Matrix?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I gonna tell you ...No.
But good guess!


----------



## Sinister

*Event Horizon.*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Dirty bugger!

You got it!


----------



## Sinister

"Th-this case...is empty. Empty. The opposite of full."


----------



## Sinister

A clue? Don't we all need one on occasion?  

This film has a big action star, an A-list actor if a bit underrated, a beautiful woman who has been a model, singer and actress and last, a comedic actor who has a strange voice.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Ahhhh The 5th Element, what a bizarrly good flick. That was Zorg's(Gary Oldman) reaction to getting a case without the stones. I loved that whole dialog, ending with "but we are warriors, not merchants" Zorg-"But you can count can't you" or something like that.


----------



## Sinister

Quite correct, Mr. U! I think it may be Oldman's best performance next to playing Dracula. He was a ****in' riot!

"Look at my fingers...one two three four stones, four cases! Zero stones, ZERO CASES!"

Oldman owned that film. Anyone who hasn't seen it, really needs to. HIGHLY RECOMMENDED! 

Your go, U!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

My hands! My hands! You took away my hands... show mercy?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Long shoot, Robin Hood?


----------



## claymud

no, I can't belive I missed this one... Daredevil... when Bullseye got shot in his hands


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Ding...Ding...Ding! Give that man a prize.

Your on deck claymud.


----------



## claymud

This is going to be super easy...

Theres only two things I can't stand, people who are intolerant of other peoples cultures... and the Dutch


----------



## claymud

Is a hint in order?


----------



## Sinister

Hint away, little Canadian dude!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Goldmember

"The fate of the planet is in the hands of a bunch of retards I wouldn't trust with a potato gun".


----------



## HibLaGrande

Armagedon?


----------



## claymud

Mr. Unplesant got it... great movie...


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

GJ HibLaGrande you got it exactly right!

You up to the plate.


----------



## HibLaGrande

"Oh you Tit, I nearly soiled my armor I was so scared!"


----------



## TipoDeemin

None other than Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


----------



## HibLaGrande

yeppers tipo


----------



## TipoDeemin

A little harder this time:

"Pleased to meet you, Lloyd. Hope you guessed my name."
"Huh?"
"Oh. Nothing. Just a little classical reference."


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm not sure (it's been awhile since I've seen or read it) but is that from Stephen King's *The Stand*?


----------



## TipoDeemin

You're right, PG. Good memory!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*oops sorry for delay...its been a very busy few days and I forgot. * 

*Here goes.* 

"OKKKKK...who wants to go down the creepy tunnel inside the tomb first?"


----------



## HibLaGrande

The Haunted Mansion?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No. But I can see why you guessed that.  

Maybe a small hint? This is a 2004 action/adventure movie. This may be to small of a hint. If no answer I'll give another tomorrow.


----------



## HibLaGrande

shrek 2?


----------



## roadkill

Not exactly an animated movie (imo) but "National Treasure"?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Congratulations roadkill, you got it! You're up.*


----------



## Sinister

Paging Roadkill...We need ya in here, ol' buddy!


----------



## Sinister

"Why don't you just sit there and bleed a little, before you taste some real pain!"


----------



## turtle2778

The amazing Gunnery Sergeant Highway in Heartbreak Ridge. You go ahead and pick another on Sinister....I like to guess them.


----------



## Sinister

You are correct Turtle, I will give you a freebie since you like to guess.  

"Don't you want to give your boy a kiss, mother?"


----------



## claymud

Phyco?


----------



## Sinister

Uhm...no. A little more contemporary. Magic is more involved than someone with mental problems.


----------



## turtle2778

OOOH this is a tough one. Im gunna have to think. That hurts ya know.


----------



## Sinister

A clue then:

It has to do with a solar and lunar eclipse within a few days of each other and the son of the Devil is in search of some relics that are in the possession of individuals who for the most part are unaware of the baubles magical properties. The reason for this? To bring about the release of his father from Hell! :devil:


----------



## ScareFX

How about *Warlock: The Armageddon*?


----------



## Sinister

"X" gets the square. Your turn, Woodman!


----------



## ScareFX

Ok here's one from a movie I saw a couple of nights ago (and one which disappointed me).

*"Honey, sometimes when you go to sleep you go on a little walk."*


----------



## TipoDeemin

Silent Hill.


----------



## ScareFX

Correct Tipo.  You're up.


----------



## TipoDeemin

From one of my favorite movies:

"Janey, today I quit my job. And then I told my boss to go **** himself, and blackmailed him for almost sixty-thousand dollars. Would you please pass the asparagus?"


----------



## Sinister

Sounds like Kevin Spacey in *American Beauty.*


----------



## TipoDeemin

That'd be it.


----------



## Sinister

"Here...Take it! Call it a gift."


----------



## Sinister

A clue: The movie concerns a news reporter who on the track of a serial killer gets in way over her head. The killer is presumed dead and she is sent to a retreat to get away from it all only to discover albeit too late maybe she should have stayed in Los Angeles and sacked out. Some things bites are worse than their bark...


----------



## claymud

I know its probly wrong... but taking lives?


----------



## Sinister

Sorry, no. It's a bonafide monster flick about one of my favorite Horror themes.


----------



## Sinister

This film also stars Dee Wallace Stone, Robert Picardo and Slim Pickens


----------



## Sinister

*The Howling*

Looks like it's still my turn: "Dying ain't much of a living, boy."


----------



## BioNecro

The outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## Sinister

Right. It is now your go.


----------



## BioNecro

OK how about " You're bleeding, man. I ain't got time to bleed. You got time to duck? "


----------



## krypt

predator


----------



## BioNecro

You got it, your turn.


----------



## krypt

No, no, he didn't slam you, he didn't bump you, he didn't nudge you... he *rubbed* you. And rubbin, son, is racin'


----------



## BioNecro

Just a guess, is it that Tom Cruise racing movie, Thunder something?


----------



## BioNecro

Days of thunder


----------



## krypt

BioNecro said:


> Days of thunder


right


----------



## BioNecro

They look like psychos? Is that what they looked like? They were vampires. Psychos do not explode when sunlight hits 'em.


----------



## Sinister

Seth Gecko aka George Clooney in *From Dusk Till Dawn.*


----------



## BioNecro

Your good.


----------



## Sinister

Some people say I am at certain things...

"Ah, go to hell! I wasn't honking at you!"


----------



## BioNecro

Evil Dead


----------



## Sinister

You're the one who's good...go ahead!


----------



## BioNecro

...Burn victim, shotgun wound to the head, there's your meatball, oh GAH, rotten! Yes, I think you! John Doe, apparently just dropped dead. I must have him!"


----------



## Sinister

Not totally on the nose, but close enough for government work.

*Re-Animator. *It's where Herbert West and Dan Cain go into the morgue to test Herbert's Re-Agent. I HIGHLY recommend this film. :zombie:


----------



## BioNecro

right your turn


----------



## Sinister

"This is dread, mon, truly...dread. There's no escaping the eyes of the demon, when him come callin'."


----------



## BioNecro

Sin are we the only ones playing? My guess - Predator 2.


----------



## Sinister

Correct on both accounts, my friend.  Next up...


----------



## krypt

since its only you two can i butt in and throw a line out? im playing also i just cant guess


----------



## Sinister

Generally, the person who guesses the correct line is next to go. So it's Bio's turn. If you guess the line that's out there, then it will be your turn and so on.


----------



## BioNecro

I'll do an easy one. "It's *Halloween*, everyone's entitled to one good scare. 
"


----------



## BioNecro

There is a CLUE hidden in the quote.


----------



## Sinister

That one is TOO easy...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

uhm Halloween


----------



## BioNecro

Yes, thats correct. Your turn.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cool!

OK - I'll go with my sig line

"Supernatural, perhaps......baloney, perhaps not"


----------



## BioNecro

Extremely obscure Mr. Dolenz ....I mean johnnythunder.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A fan of "Head", I see? :devil:

Nice opening to "As We Go Along"...........

Hint:Lugosi film.....


----------



## BioNecro

Just monkeying around, Dr. Verdegast .. Ah johnnythunder


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I thought so


----------



## BioNecro

The Black Cat


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Of course!

Your turn.


----------



## BioNecro

"You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."


----------



## TipoDeemin

Princess Bride.


----------



## BioNecro

Inconceivable......... correct, your turn


----------



## TipoDeemin

Complete with a clue right inside the quote:

"I can't believe what a bunch of nerds we are. We're looking up money laundering in a dictionary."


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Office Space?


----------



## TipoDeemin

You got it. Your go.


----------



## claymud

JT... I think we need a quote...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

DAMN sorry - this slipped my mind for some reason...........hmmmmmm.

ok.

"It's not just your name, sir. It's your father's name. And that's all that's left of him. Don't destroy it."


----------



## BioNecro

My favorite Batman, Batman Begins


----------



## WickedWitch

How about this?

"Another glorious morning, it makes me sick!"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

BioNecro said:


> My favorite Batman, Batman Begins


Yup - you are correct. My fav too....


----------



## BioNecro

"Dude, that goalie was pissed about something."


----------



## krypt

freddy vs. jason


----------



## BioNecro

You got it your turn


----------



## krypt

Doctors say that Nordberg has a 50 - 50 chance of living, though there's only a 10 percent chance of that.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Naked Gun?


----------



## krypt

yeap


----------



## Johnny Thunder

cool - ok - here's one.

"I have a dance to go to at school. It's a very important dance... we're being graded on it for Gym."


----------



## WickedWitch

Weird Science?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

nope but close


----------



## WickedWitch

Dream a Little Dream?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

nein.


----------



## WickedWitch

Encino Man


----------



## Johnny Thunder

no


----------



## WickedWitch

Sixteen Candles?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

finally! yup :devil: 

it's go time.


----------



## WickedWitch

Geez..I was ready to give up...Ok, here goes.

"Hey fella, get in a real vehicle. What's that thing run on strawberry douche?"


----------



## morgan8586

sounds like---Larry the Cable Guy (the movie)


----------



## WickedWitch

Yup....yer right!


----------



## morgan8586

lets see guess I'm up.....

"Drop your linen and start your grinng...I found em"


----------



## skullboy

Alien?


----------



## morgan8586

close, but not exactly correct....


----------



## Sinister

*Aliens*

My go: "Oh, I'm sorry Barbara, I was wrong! It's huge hog beast! He's a huge hog beast; he probably eats a thousand pancakes for breakfast!"


----------



## morgan8586

i know!!! i know!!!! think Ill wait a bit to give someone else a chance.....


----------



## skullboy

The Devils Advocate?


----------



## Sinister

Kee-Rect! Yer tern!


----------



## skullboy

Here ya go

" I ought to shoot you right now,You RED NOSED FREAK!"


----------



## skullboy

Come on,its a cult classic.


----------



## krypt

Killer clowns from outer space?


----------



## skullboy

krypt,you are a wise man.Your turn!


----------



## krypt

Happy birthday, sir. What are you, like, 200 today?


----------



## skullboy

50 first dates?


----------



## Hella

I am pretty darn sure you are correct skullboy, so it's your turn :devil:


----------



## skullboy

"Always look on the bright side of life"(Whistle,whistle,whistle)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Monty Python's Life of Brian


----------



## skullboy

yep,go ahead.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"This is no fantasy - no careless product of wild imagination. No, my friends. These indictments that I have brought to you today, specific charges herein against the individuals. Their acts of treason, their ultimate aim of sedition. These... are matters of undeniable fact. I ask you now to pronounce judgment on those accused."


----------



## Johnny Thunder

HINT- Superhero movie from the 1970s.........


----------



## Johnny Thunder

OK it's Superman.....whoever wants to go next, feel free.


----------



## Peanut5150

"So this is what an invisable barrier looks like"


----------



## dynoflyer

Time Bandits?


----------



## dynoflyer

O-kay, Time Bandits, it is. Moving right along, then. . 

"I won't be wronged. I won't be insulted. I won't be laid a hand on. I don't do these things to other people, and I require the same from them."


----------



## Peanut5150

Correct! your turn!


----------



## dynoflyer

Ok

"I won't be wronged. I won't be insulted. I won't be laid a hand on. I don't do these things to other people, and I require the same from them."


----------



## dynoflyer

hint: Duke


----------



## dynoflyer

Hint: funny walker


----------



## roadkill

Clearly John Wayne...

Was it "The Shootist"? One of the very few JW movies I've ever watched.


----------



## dynoflyer

Bingo! Last movie he ever made. Your shot!


----------



## dynoflyer

Anyone else what to pick this up? go for it


----------



## Moon Dog

Pulling this thread out of the mothballs...

"We're locked into the moon's gravitational pull, the ship won't answer the helm, what do we do now sir?"

"We die"


----------



## The_Caretaker

Star Trek The Movie


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope... nice try...


----------



## HallowSkeen

Ooo! I know!! Is it "The Last Starfighter"?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup, you're correct! Your turn!


----------



## HallowSkeen

Okay...Here it goes...

Listen to them. Children of the night. What music they make.


----------



## kevin242

Bram Stoker's Dracula


----------



## The_Caretaker

Van Helsing


----------



## HallowSkeen

Caretaker - Nope, but good guess!

kevin242 - Bingo!! You got it! Your turn.


----------



## kevin242

"Awww... That's it, I'VE HAD IT WITH THIS DUMP! We got NO FOOD!, we got NO JOBS!... Our pets' HEADS ARE FALLIN' OFF...!"


----------



## Dr Morbius

Dumb and Dumber...


----------



## kevin242

Thats it! Your turn, Doc.


----------



## Dr Morbius

"You get a letter? I got run over, Helen gets her hair chopped off, Julie gets a dead body in her trunk, and you get a letter? Oh, that's balanced!"


----------



## sharpobject

I know what you did last summer ?


----------



## scream1973

Or was it the sequel.. I still know what you did last summer


----------



## Rohr Manor

"Don't you understand, Rachel?" 

"She never sleeps."


----------



## Spooky1

The Ring! (Since the previous post is so old, I start with out waiting the confirmation that I'm right) 

The mill's closed. There's no more work. We're destitute.

Ohhhhh.

I'm afraid I have no choice but to sell you all for scientific experiments.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Monty Python's "The Meaning of Life"


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Dark Angel 27

okay, this is a hard one.

"I wanted you to feel you were doing well, I'd hate for people to die embarassed!"


----------



## Moon Dog

The Princess Bride


----------



## Dark Angel 27

you are correct sir!


----------



## Spooky1

It's Moon Dog's turn, now. The person who guesses correctly is the next to post a quote.


----------



## graveyardmaster

ok try this one..... "im leaving in nine days and that makes this complicated"


----------



## Pumpkin5

graveyardmaster said:


> ok try this one..... "im leaving in nine days and that makes this complicated"


:jol: Hey GYM?? I think it was Moondog's turn  but your quote is from one of my all time favorite movies, _The Holiday_ and that was Cameron Diaz's line to Jude Law.....Now.....Mr. Moondog...it's your turn!!!


----------

